# Never Feeding Crickets Again



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well a couple of days ago i decided to feed my RBP crickets. They loved em! I was going to go buy some more today but after watching this I will probably never feed live food again.

http://www.youtube.com/wat

ch?v=gi2RLTvsc_o...ted&search=://http://www.youtube.com/wat

ch?v=gi...ted&search=

Oops double post please delete!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

What the hell was that????


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow man thats crazy


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

kinda old thread


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I never fed crekits, and sure in hell not going to after seeing this.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dav657 said:


> Well a couple of days ago i decided to feed my RBP crickets. They loved em! I was going to go buy some more today but after watching this I will probably never feed live food again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/wat
> 
> ...


Hmmmm thats interesting. This isn't something thats common though! I just saw a show on discovery channel or animal planet cant remember about crazy parasites like this. I wouldn't worry about what you purchase at a store.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

wtf...

whats the point of that thing hes secreating?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

The worms coming out of those crickets are not harmfull to piranhas or any fishes.

Crickets are an excellent source of protein for your fishes, so feeding them is strongly encourage.

Hater


----------



## raymondII (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW, i dont even wanna know what that was


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats nasty,
i saw that vid a while ago and im not 100% sure on what the parisite is but i know it goes into the cricket and controls his/hers brain and when he is to large for the hoast/ has to breed (SOMETHINGL IKE THAT I REMEMBER)
he controls the cricket to drown himself (if you keep lizards you probably already know crickets often drown themselves anyways with no help) so the parisite can escape into water


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats kinda neet


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

better it happen to that cricket then me!!!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Will crickets go under the water?
I'd try it but if they stay at the surface my piranhas will most likely not touch it. And i would have crickets all over my room.;


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> wtf...
> *
> whats the point of that thing hes secreating?*


Frankenturd!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hater said:


> The worms coming out of those crickets are not harmfull to piranhas or any fishes.
> 
> Crickets are an excellent source of protein for your fishes, so feeding them is strongly encourage.
> 
> Hater


Agreed!

Crickets are one of the best foods you can feed...especially to young developing piranhas. They are really high in protein.


----------

